# Salter/Sander



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ive been looking at purchasing a salter/ sander. Something that is a reciever mount. The only sand i ever use is dry bag sand from home depot or lowes. Anybody have any insight on what to buy, dealer here suggests western 1000 or a boss salter.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

I have a western 1000 wont do sand . youll need a pro flow 2


john


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't matter how dry or how fine, no body makes a receiver mount spreader that will do sand. Even a vibrator won't make work satisfactorily. 
The Snow-ex 1875, western pro flow 2 will do it, just not hitch mount. 

If your using bags, why sand?


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

the dealer demo sand for me today and it worked just fine. Dumped 2 bags of play sand into a western 1000 and it through it fine, no clogging or anything.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you already had the answer you wanted why bother to ask us?

You and the dealer obviously managed to successfully do something that has failed for others. 

Good luck, I hope it works as well in the "heat of battle" so to speak.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

well if the dealer is throwing me a bunch of ****, and once it gets cold things are different, i may be pissed. Say im gonna use just salt, what does everyone recommend


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a western 1000 i run about 50 bags of salt per storm no problem

john


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

lodogg89

Ask the dealer to put that sand in the salter and then drive around for 15 minutes. Let's see if it spreads now, my guess is no. Buy the right salter the first time. Trying to get it to work at 4am when it is snowing and cold is lot's of fun.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, the 1000 will nont handle the sand when it's really cold out or if it gets packed in while driving. The Pro-Flow 2 is a great small spreader but it's BIG $$$$. For that money you could easily get a good used V-box.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes any type salter can spread sand or any dry chemical right out of the bag on a nice day but be out in 10 deg wet weather and have supply's out in the cold and wet for days or weeks and makes a big diff. If your going to apply sand if you don't have a auger to break up the clumps you will have one big mess trying to clean out your salter.The first question what type rig do you have and how are you going to supply the salter. If you think you can fill it up at home and drive around at low temps and thinks the dry/sand mix is just going to be fine it wont it will compact from the vibration of of movement and its collecting the water out of the air so its going to get hard. If your going to apply dry chemicals bagged you need to store them in a dry location so they will flow thru the salter. Second question you need to figure out how much chemicals your going to apply to size the salter you need but i like the snow-ex brand the best but i have used all brands or owned them but if its your first time using one i would look into the drive assembly and discharge they all work the same but better ways to get the dry chemicals out is what its about..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

lodogg89 said:


> well if the dealer is throwing me a bunch of ****, and once it gets cold things are different, i may be pissed. Say im gonna use just salt, what does everyone recommend


Any thing but the type that has the spinner attached directly to the motor. you will have motor problems. They're normally the cheapest style but you pay for it over the long run. they corrode so bad you'd regularly be replacing motors/hub/spinner/auger, .


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

The other reciver mount unit I can think of is by Downeaster. It is a tiny v-box that mounts in a reciever, maybe. Seems like it couldn't hold that much. It is electric. The cost is likley about the same as a pro-flo 2 or a speed-caster 2. I have never actually seen one in person. The pro-flo 2 and speed-caster 2 seem to be for sale used on occasion b/c I think a lot of guys eventually move up to a v-box. Maybe go w/ something used that is made to spread sand or just go w/ salt/calcium chloride and the spreader you have your eye on.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Please listen to what is said here. At least as far as what spreader to use.

I am going on my 3rd year with the Western 1000 and will tell you straight up man it will not handle sand. Get the tool that will do the job. The dealer ain't gonna be out there to help you dig sand out of the unit and when you burn up the motor they will not cover it under warranty.

Don't look at the cost between the 2 as your deciding factor one is perfect for certain types of work and the other is perfect for the other. I love my 1000 and for what i do it is perfect. Which ever one you get keep it clean and lubed and it wont give you any problems but 1st get the correct device for your chore.

Look here


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I tried sand ONCE through my buyers 9 cubic ft tail gate spreader. ended up taking it off and shoveling the sand, in front of the customer. yea real fun!!! supposed to spread sand too.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

ended up ordering a boss unit, would have gone with the western, but dealer support is important to me, and well the western dealer has no clue when it comes to customer satisfaction.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have no boss spreaders, but 2 boss plows and love the quality, and customer help.

please let me know how you like it.payup


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless I am mistaking this one is the only spreader Boss has. Just remember that one is not designed to run salt either.

If for whatever reason you are going to try anyway then I suggest getting the optional vibrator as well installed. I know many guys that say to themselves "I can do it if I". They usually end up saying "I wish I woulda" by the end of the night.

Good luck.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Bossman 92 said:


> I have no boss spreaders, but 2 boss plows and love the quality, and customer help.
> 
> please let me know how you like it.payup


 In Kalamazoo here the guy that convinced me to get a salter of some sort had a Boss one like the one in the link above. He loved it and never seemed to have any problems with it. He was a older guy so he loves the motorized way it goes on and off.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

they acutally have 2 spreaders, i bought the smaller one, that one is up their is up towards the price of the pro flo 2 and speedcaster 2, i bought one strictly for salt, now im looking for a lightweight v box, maybe a sno-way poly or something.


----------

